

MIT fiber could be woven into glasses-free 3D displays, and battle cancer - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/122059-mit-fiber-could-be-woven-into-glasses-free-3d-displays-and-battle-cancer

======
tomkin
This is funny. A few years ago I read somewhere that we were expected to
accomplish the "minority report UI" before the cure for cancer and that the
cure for cancer _should_ have been achievable in shorter time. Funny how
hellbent we are on seeing it through as a society. Then I see this and I
think, _have cake and eat it too?_.

------
alexchamberlain
Does anyone know why _the team has only managed to squeeze one droplet of
fluid into each fiber_?

~~~
mrsebastian
Well, I mean, the laser would always hit the first droplet, irrespective of
how many droplets there are further down the fiber core.

I guess that's why the MIT write-up talks about oscillating the droplet,
rather than somehow squeezing more in.

~~~
alexchamberlain
That's a very good observation!

------
cma
sort of relevant: using a water droplet and a paper clip to turn a laser
pointer into a microscope and projector:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aK_a-jr-tI>

------
wavephorm
WARNING: this is an OnSwipe site that will crash mobile browsers.

